# LAKE HOUSTON WHITE BASS 03/07-08



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

launched from ponderosa @ 11:30 pm & did some prospecting @ night with not much to show for it. we used minnows from shallow to deep, with sumersible lights [while we had the lights on we tried jigging also] & with out lights but we didn't see a fish until just before day break when we found some white bass chasing shad up on a sandy flat & we put the hammer down on them. we pretty much gave up on the crappie since they worked us over so bad for so long. the wind was blowing 10 to 15 out of the south south east pretty much all night but there was no one complaining bucause we had very little problems out of the skeeters. after 9am or so the bite was pretty much over. it was a good time had by all. we ended the day with 19 white bass, 1 crappie & 1 channel cat------one crappie & one white was given to us.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice haul!


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Good mess of fish. What were the white bass hitting.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like y'all did great , congrats! :smile:


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

snapper said:


> Good mess of fish. What were the white bass hitting.


inline roadrunners & they had the shad running up on the bank so color didn't seem to matter as black, trues, white & grey were being used.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice mess of fish dang killa save me some lol


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

good catch there SK


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going SK! You fellas earned those fish. Great going.


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

....*THANKS FOR COMING OUT KILLA...GREAT SEEING YOU SPENDING SO MUCH QUALITY TIME WITH YOUR SONS AND THEIR FRIENDS...*


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Ponderosa Marina @ Luce said:


> ....*THANKS FOR COMING OUT KILLA...GREAT SEEING YOU SPENDING SO MUCH QUALITY TIME WITH YOUR SONS AND THEIR FRIENDS...*


i'm just glad to see that they are still into fishing & hunting with thier old man.

i've had a rod in thier hands since they could walk.

i just wish i was smart enough to take more pics. of us together back then. 
ooh well i take pics. & or video on every trip now.


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

....doesn't look like their gettin tired of you anytime soon...thanks for sharing you pics with us...


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

great catch ! 

you guys are fishing machines !!!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

good catch man, looks like we had the same luck on different fish yesterday. if you ever see a 18ft. aluminum boat with frlounder rails in the front holloar at me.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice SK..the important thing (you can see it on the face) they all had a great time and THAT day will be forever on their minds, when they tell/take their own children fishing. You have done a great service for those young men-they are fishing and not running the streets. I too had my son/daughter out before they were walking (scared the heck out of Mom)-my daughter is better a t hunting then son, but son is better at fishing then daughter-best of both worlds Id say.
Now when is fish fry????


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

great catch!wtg


----------



## LILMAN (May 10, 2008)

Good catch. Look forward to get on those crappie's


----------

